# Screening Colonoscopy under the age of 50



## berni1123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I know that with BCBS to code for a screening colonoscopy for someone under the age of 50 (having it due to family history of colon ca or personal h/o colon polyps) that to use diagnostic codes to get it paid for (45378,45380,45385) because a G code will get denied because the patient has to be 50 and older to have the G code applied, does this apply to only BCBS or across the board with all commercial insurance like United Healthcare, Cigna, Aetna..? Any info is appreciated!


----------



## wannabecoder (Nov 12, 2012)

It would be in your best interest to contact the Provider Relations rep at each insurance carrier.  They would be able to assist you how they prefer these services to be billed.  Also you could check your payment policies at each carrier as well.


----------

